# Roy



## Owlets (Oct 24, 2009)

He poses for the camera~!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

:nicefish:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's a cutie!!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Aww I love his colors!!


----------



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

Ooo this is a wonderful shot.  deffinately show his colors


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

wow. your camera kicks butt and your fish is gorgeous!


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

THOSE BETTAS ARE SO BEAUTIFUL THEY DRIVE ME CRAZY










He poses for the camera~![/quote]


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

Ohh, pretty fish!!!


----------

